# New Amazon Echo Dot



## cleerview52 (12 mo ago)

I bought an amazon echo dot about a month ago. I haven't taken it out of the box quite yet. I've been so focused on my business and book. It would be cool to hear some sort of podcast, or audio self-help success book coming out of it. Can this be done? What would be the voice command for picking up from where you left off? What other features do you enjoy most about amazon echo products. Let me know.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't speak for podcasts, but I do use my echos for listening to Audible audio books. These books are synced so that whatever device you listen to them on, they automatically pick up where you left off, even if you've listened on a different device in the meantime. I regularly go between using my echo and my phone. (If you have Kindle version of the book, they sync with that too).

To listen you just say, "Alexa, play my audiobook" and it will play the last book you were listening to (on any device), and from where you left off. Occasionally, if you're just starting a new one you may have to specify the title, but not usually.

If you have audio books not bought from Audible, or any other audio content for that matter, you can still play things via the echo by using bluetooth and pairing the echo with the device you're using to play them.


----------

